# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Barragem da Vigia 15-VIII-2012

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Anteayer, después de visitar el embalse de Lucefécit, del que ya subí un reportaje, me dirigí al de Vigía, muy cercano al anterior, que se encuentra entre las localidades portuguesas de Redondo y Montoito, también muy cercanas a Badajoz (unos 70 kilómetros). El embalse, en la cuenca del Guadiana, en la Ribeira do Vale de Vasco (margen derecha del Guadiana), tiene una capacidad de 15,5 hectómetros cúbicos, y, como el de Lucefécit, se encontraba con un nivel muy bajo.

Antes de subiros el reportaje os pongo el enlace con la página de barragens de Portugal con su ficha: http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb...Vigiaficha.htm

Y a continuación, para mayor facilidad, os copio la ficha del embalse:

 UTILIZAÇÕES - Abastecimento 	

LOCALIZAÇÃO 	
Distrito - Évora
Concelho - Redondo
Bacia Hidrográfica - Guadiana
Linha de Água - Ribeira do Vale de Vasco

DADOS GERAIS

Promotor - Associação de Benefic. da Obra da Vigia
Dono de Obra (RSB) - Assoc. Benef. da Obra da Vigia
Construtor - ENGIL
Ano de Conclusão - 1981

CARACTERÍSTICAS HIDROLÓGICAS 	
Área da Bacia Hidrográfica - 125 km2
Precipitação média anual - 656 mm
Caudal de cheia - 500 m3/s

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA ALBUFEIRA

Área inundada ao NPA - 2620 x 1000m2
Capacidade total - 16725 x 1000m3
Capacidade útil - 15580 x 1000m3
Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 224 m
Nível de máxima cheia (NMC) - 224,75 m

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA BARRAGEM 	
Aterro - Terra zonada
Altura acima da fundação - 30 m
Cota do coroamento - 226,25 m
Comprimento do coroamento - 300 m
Largura do coroamento - 10 m
Número de banquetas a jusante - 2
Fundação - Grauvaques
Volume de aterro - 284 x 1000 m3 	

DESCARREGADOR DE CHEIAS

Localização - Margem direita
Tipo de controlo - Controlado
Tipo de descarregador - Canal de encosta
Cota da crista da soleira - 221,5 m
Desenvolvimento da soleira - 2 x 11 m
Comportas - 2 comporta sector
Caudal máximo descarregado - 250 m3/s
Dissipação de energia - Ressalto

DESCARGA DE FUNDO 	
Localização - Margem direita
Tipo - Em conduta sob o aterro
Secção da conduta - d 2,5 m
Caudal máximo - 31 m3/s
Controlo a montante - Comporta corrediça
Controlo a jusante - Válvula dispersora
Dissipação de energia - 

A continuación os pongo también los planos que aparecen en la ficha:

PLANTA:



ALZADO:



VISTA LATERAL:



Y, por último, os pongo las fotos que vienen en la mencionada página web, para que veáis el embalse lleno, no como yo lo pude contemplar el pasado miércoles:





En el siguiente mensaje empiezo a subir las fotos que tomé anteayer.

----------


## Los terrines

Ahora empiezo con la exigua cartelería:



Llegué al embalse por su margen izquierda, e hice el recorrido habitual por la presa, empezando por la parte del embalse:













En la orilla derecha estaban los aliviaderos:







Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo con los aliviaderos:









Regresamos por la otra acera de la coronación, mirando río abajo:









Y esto ha sido todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otro al que no le vendrían mal unas cuantas de tormentas...

Muchas gracias por el reportaje Los terrines, otro embalse portugués más que tenemos fichado  :Smile: 

Un abrazo.

----------

